# What happened to his nose?



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Tobi used to have a black nose but it seems to have faded somewhat. Why did this happen? Could it mean he's in need of something in his diet? I've heard of "winter nose" but don't really know what it is. Could someone explain to us? Thank you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Being out in the sun will darken his pigment. 
My Abbey's nose is almost pink this time of year, but it'll darken up soon now that the weather is getting warmer. 

There is a supplement you can put in their food in the winter to help it stay dark, but I'm having a senior moment - :bysmilie: and I can't think of the name of it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope your seniors moment is not too long...I'm curious about that supplement, if you remember please pass along that info....thank you !

Jodi's nose is getting darker, it faded during the winter. I think the whitening shampoo from his last grooming made it lighter....anyone think that can happen ???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! You're waiting for MY memory?? :w00t: 
:HistericalSmiley: sorry.
Well now I'm at work and the supplement is in my refrigerator at home..... :blush: :brownbag: 

It's in a large cylinder shaped container...... :brownbag: ....it's called.....ummm...ummmm...OMG.....I don't have it yet.....


EDIT!!!! I've got it!!!! It's Kelp. We've even had a couple of threads on it...you can do a search on Kelp and take a look. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Kelp/seaweed supplements are said to help darken a winter nose. There is product called Plaque Off that contains kelp and is great for their teeth, gums and fresh breath too. Kelp is high in iodine, though, and should not be given to a dog on treatment for hyperthyroidism.

Edit: Oops too late. Pat's memory returns to save the day yet again :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

has any one tried spirulina powder..its a blue green algae ,you add a pinch to food


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you! I'll do some research on the kelp if the sun doesn't do the job.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I just found out most of the kelp out there has arsenic and some taking kelp supplements ended up in the hospital due to arsenic poisoning. If it's the iodine in the kelp that helps make the nose darker there's a book that gives the best form of iodine. It's called Iodine:Why you need it. I ordered it but have not gotten it yet. This particular form of iodine is supposed to help prevent breast cancer. If I remember I'll post it on here when i find out the name of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 5 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772042


> OMG! You're waiting for MY memory?? :w00t:
> :HistericalSmiley: sorry.
> Well now I'm at work and the supplement is in my refrigerator at home..... :blush: :brownbag:
> 
> ...



LOL I am just seeing this now, so much for MY memory...but now I see (below) that kelp has arsenic...is there anything safe ????
Thanks for remembering.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 21 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779419


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 5 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772042





> OMG! You're waiting for MY memory?? :w00t:
> :HistericalSmiley: sorry.
> Well now I'm at work and the supplement is in my refrigerator at home..... :blush: :brownbag:
> 
> ...



LOL I am just seeing this now, so much for MY memory...but now I see (below) that kelp has arsenic...is there anything safe ????
Thanks for remembering.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did you know _BREATHING_ is bad for you these days? :blink:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ May 23 2009, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780016


> QUOTE (Maglily @ May 21 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779419





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 5 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772042





> OMG! You're waiting for MY memory?? :w00t:
> :HistericalSmiley: sorry.
> Well now I'm at work and the supplement is in my refrigerator at home..... :blush: :brownbag:
> 
> ...



LOL I am just seeing this now, so much for MY memory...but now I see (below) that kelp has arsenic...is there anything safe ????
Thanks for remembering.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did you know _BREATHING_ is bad for you these days? :blink: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (kathym @ May 24 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780384


> QUOTE (MarleysMom @ May 23 2009, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780016





> QUOTE (Maglily @ May 21 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779419





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 5 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772042





> OMG! You're waiting for MY memory?? :w00t:
> :HistericalSmiley: sorry.
> Well now I'm at work and the supplement is in my refrigerator at home..... :blush: :brownbag:
> 
> ...



LOL I am just seeing this now, so much for MY memory...but now I see (below) that kelp has arsenic...is there anything safe ????
Thanks for remembering.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did you know _BREATHING_ is bad for you these days? :blink: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Good one!!!
xoxox


----------

